

IOS Devs Hit by Patent Infringement Notices For In-App Purchases - epo
http://www.macstories.net/news/ios-devs-hit-by-patent-infringement-notices-for-in-app-purchases/#more-22837

======
akadien
Using the logic of this company, why stop there? Why not go after users of the
apps that use in-app purchases?

~~~
noonespecial
May as well just finish it off with "everyone who uses a smartphone for any
purpose anywhere." They'll get there. They're just testing to see just how far
they can push it.

Even the trolls are starting to shake their heads in disbelief when they
discover just how far the absurdity can be taken. But why say no to free
money?

